# Official Sig Request and How-To Thread



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok everyone, here is where you can request your sig. I will be posting your requested sig in a reply here. You have a couple options to work with. I will need:

*As you can see there are plenty of variations so if you're lowered, have aftermarket lights, aftermarket fogs, or added fogs please let me know. Or leave a picture of your car and I can go off of that.
*
*Cruze Color, Model, and Year: (If you have an LT or LTZ specify if you have an RS package)
Forum Name:
Version: (CRUZE, FIND NEW ROADS, Engine 1.8LS/1.4T/1.4RS/LTZ)
Special Requests: (I'll try my best)*

Examples:

How-To add Sig
1st - Save your sig onto your computer. 
2nd - Upload your sig to Photobucket or any photo hosting site.
3rd - Once on CruzeTalk on the top right click on SETTINGS.

4th - On the lefthand side click EDIT SIGNATURE.

5th - Add sig from photo hosting site.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Black Granite Metallic, Eco, 2013
Forum Name: EcoDave
Version (1.4T)
Special Requests (ECO 6M):


Thanks!


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

Cruze Color: Summit White 
Model and Year: Eco 2012 
Forum Name: Ahiru
Version ECO
Special Requests: White bowtie please


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Cyber gray
2013 RS
Rollingon18's
1.4t
grayed out


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Autumn Metallic
2012 1lt RS
AutumnCuzeRS
1.4T
gold bowtie and yellow fogs


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in, they look good.


Color: Black Granite 
Forum Name: Mick
Model: LS
Label: J300


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I really like this idea!

Specs: Imperial blue metallic, eco, 2011.
Forum name: chevyderek72
Version: 1.4T
Special request: Can I have mine say "1.4T ECO" instead of just "1.4T"? And can the car and bowtie color match Imperial blue? 

I know I'm a pain but thanks, I really appreciate it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cruze Color: Autumn Metallic 
Model and Year: 2012 1LT
Forum Name: bduffey723
Version: 1.4T

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

Awesome!

color: silver ice metallic
Year and model: 2011 lt
Name: cruzeplav23
1.4t

thanks in advance!


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

*White Background
Black Granite, 2012 LS
TMcDermid
1.8LS

I think that is everything. Thanks man! *


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

*IF THERE ARE ANY DISCRETIONS WITH COLOR OF TEXT OR BACKGROUND PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN CORRECT IT FOR YOU. *


EcoDave said:


> Black Granite Metallic, Eco, 2013
> Forum Name: EcoDave
> Version (1.4T)
> Special Requests (ECO 6M):
> ...







Ahiru said:


> Cruze Color: Summit White
> Model and Year: Eco 2012
> Forum Name: Ahiru
> Version ECO
> Special Requests: White bowtie please






RollinOn18s said:


> Cyber gray
> 2013 RS
> Rollingon18's
> 1.4t
> grayed out


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

*STARTING TO THINK THE DARKER CARS SHOULD HAVE WHITE BACKGROUND REGARDLESS WITH OPTION OF WHITE HIGHLIGHTS OR GREY, THOUGHTS? *


AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Autumn Metallic
> 2012 1lt RS
> AutumnCuzeRS
> 1.4T
> gold bowtie and yellow fogs







Mick said:


> I'm in, they look good.
> 
> 
> Color: Black Granite
> ...







Chevyderek72 said:


> I really like this idea!
> 
> Specs: Imperial blue metallic, eco, 2011.
> Forum name: chevyderek72
> ...


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> Cruze Color: Autumn Metallic
> Model and Year: 2012 1LT
> Forum Name: bduffey723
> Version: 1.4T
> ...



I just used black highlights on yours because I know you hate chrome.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

TMcDermid said:


> *White Background
> Black Granite, 2012 LS
> TMcDermid
> 1.8LS
> ...


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Cruzeplav23 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> color: silver ice metallic
> Year and model: 2011 lt
> ...


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

I think these are awesome.

Whenever you have time...

Cruze colour: White
Year/Model: 2013/RS
Name: TMLFerguson
Version: Find New Roads
Special Requests: White on Black. Instead of "Find new Roads", *1.4RS *in *Red*.

Thanks!


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Can you get the lights in there some how? And if i could do my own lettering I'd like that. Can I get the badge in lime green and the car in my actual color? 

Cars name: Emma 
Car details: Summit White 2013 2LT Rs 6mt 1.4t



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> I just used black highlights on yours because I know you hate chrome.


It's awesome man. I owe you one!


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

Awesome! Good stuff


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2012 1.4T LTZ in GGT Autumn Metallic

I'd like a small avatar version, with:
- The car in GGT Autumn Metallic RGB 139/42/26
- Gold bowtie like AutumnCruzeRS'
- All background color in Cashmere RGB 225/210/177
- LTZ wheel accent in Hyper Silver RGB 201/204/197
- You can leave the rest of the wheel white
- Body side pin stripe in Cashmere RGB 225/210/177, parallel with window line (I had to make some adjustments below to the window line and headlight/grill to make this line up with the headlight)

Sorry for all the additions.

This is just a quick mock up of most of the above, but the lines are quite rough.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

tmlferguson said:


> I think these are awesome.
> 
> Whenever you have time...
> 
> ...


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

COUNT ME IN ..IM GONNA MAKE T SHIRTS AND STICKERS WITH MINE 
*BLACK BACKGROUND *
Cruze Color: SILVER ICE, Model: LS, and Year :2012
Forum Name: RUDEBOYBELIZE
Version :Engine 1.8LS)
Special Requests (I'll try my best): SRI-V BADGE FRONT RIGHT OF GRILL IF POSSIBLE WITH RED-V ...


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Blue Topaz here, white background please. 1.4T. Gold or yellow ish bowtie would be great if possible  Im liking the stickers idea that would be pretty great. Thanks in advance eh!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> Blue Topaz here, white background please. 1.4T. Gold or yellow ish bowtie would be great if possible  Im liking the stickers idea that would be pretty great. Thanks in advance eh!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

rudeboybelize said:


> COUNT ME IN ..IM GONNA MAKE T SHIRTS AND STICKERS WITH MINE
> *BLACK BACKGROUND *
> Cruze Color: SILVER ICE, Model: LS, and Year :2012
> Forum Name: RUDEBOYBELIZE
> ...



Stickers and shirts sound awesome!


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

That looks fantastic man thanks!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow this is a great idea!

Crystal claret, Eco, 2013
Forum Name: Giantsnation
Version: 1.4T
Special Requests: Can you try to fit 'Trifecta tuned'?

See if you can do the maroon (crystal claret) with white background!


Thanks!


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Special Requests: Can you try to fit 'Trifecta tuned'?


If cant fit that, perhaps photoshop a Trif logo in top left corner, I think I will be adding one myself much in the same matter that H3LLonEarth (at least I think it was him...) did with the BNR logo. Just my suggestion


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> If cant fit that, perhaps photoshop a Trif logo in top left corner, I think I will be adding one myself much in the same matter that H3LLonEarth (at least I think it was him...) did with the BNR logo. Just my suggestion


Glad you like it. Yea he requested their logo in there.



giantsnation said:


> Wow this is a great idea!
> 
> Crystal claret, Eco, 2013
> Forum Name: Giantsnation
> ...


I'll what I can with the TRIFECTA


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Wow this is a great idea!
> 
> Crystal claret, Eco, 2013
> Forum Name: Giantsnation
> ...


???


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey man thank for the sig!!! looks great how you guys like what i did to it if you have any pointers for me let me know...


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

1.4T with silver cruze, yellow fog lights and black bowtie. For Monath6
If you can make the fogs yellow, that would be awesome!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> ???


WOW - looks great! Setting up my sig with this now.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Silver Ice Metallic
2011 Cruze Lt RS 
Jvegas04
1.4T
Special request: Put K&N on there somehow (that is if this edit isn't too late)


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Hey man thank for the sig!!! looks great how you guys like what i did to it if you have any pointers for me let me know...


I think it looks good!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> Silver Ice Metallic
> 2011 Cruze Lt RS
> Jvegas04
> 1.4T
> Special request: Put K&N on there somehow (that is if this edit isn't too late)


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Monath said:


> 1.4T with silver cruze, yellow fog lights and black bowtie. For Monath6
> If you can make the fogs yellow, that would be awesome!


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


>


Thanks man. Looks great!


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

Cruze Color, Model, and Year (If you have an LT or LTZ specify if you have an RS package): *2013 White 1LT RS*
Forum Name: *ozzygarcia*
Version (CRUZE, FIND NEW ROADS, Engine 1.8LS/1.4T/1.4RS/LTZ): *1.4RS*
Special Requests: *RS in red *


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Cruze Color: Sliver Ice, Model: LS, and Year :2011
Forum Name: Calintz
Version :Engine 1.8LS
Special Requests (I'll try my best): Black Roof and bottom mid bumper in black as well. (Just like yours)

Thanks bro!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Cruze Color, imperial blue
Forum Name: *jakkaroo*
Version 1.8ls 
Special Requests: *put my cars name "chubster" in there somewhere*.Gold bowtie​


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cruze color: silver
1.4 ECO 
Tecollins1

Special requests:
Black windows (and if you can some how get my front windshield eyebrow)

Black Chevy badge
My black stripes (hood only)
And make just the "ECO" (green)

Your killin it on these Sigs man!





Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Great to hear you all are liking the sigs! I'm pumping them out ASAP so sorry for a little wait here and there. 


ozzygarcia said:


> Cruze Color, Model, and Year (If you have an LT or LTZ specify if you have an RS package): *2013 White 1LT RS*
> Forum Name: *ozzygarcia*
> Version (CRUZE, FIND NEW ROADS, Engine 1.8LS/1.4T/1.4RS/LTZ): *1.4RS*
> Special Requests: *RS in red *






Calintz said:


> Cruze Color: Sliver Ice, Model: LS, and Year :2011
> Forum Name: Calintz
> Version :Engine 1.8LS
> Special Requests (I'll try my best): Black Roof and bottom mid bumper in black as well. (Just like yours)
> ...






jakkaroo said:


> Cruze Color, imperial blue
> Forum Name: *jakkaroo*
> Version 1.8ls
> Special Requests: *put my cars name "chubster" in there somewhere*.Gold bowtie​



Roof rack ok? I also gave your sig coil overs...slightly lower than the rest.



tecollins1 said:


> Cruze color: silver
> 1.4 ECO
> Tecollins1
> 
> ...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nicely done and thanks!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yes!!! I like your style,thanks for adding the drop and rack


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks!! Love you style man simple yet stylish. Awesome job!


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Stylization looks good! Why is the bowtie backwards though?


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Great to hear you all are liking the sigs! I'm pumping them out ASAP so sorry for a little wait here and there.


Thanks man, looks awesome! :10:


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks great! thank you


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cruze Color, Model, and Year: White 1LT 2013
Forum Name: Caughron01
Version: 1.4T
Special Requests : Can you add the K&N on mine like jvegas, but instead of color do a greyscale/bw K&N or just remove the color from the logo I like that!

Thanks, you do Great Work!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

woody13eco said:


> Stylization looks good! Why is the bowtie backwards though?


Flipped the layer due to copyright.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> Cruze Color, Model, and Year: White 1LT 2013
> Forum Name: Caughron01
> Version: 1.4T
> Special Requests : Can you add the K&N on mine like jvegas, but instead of color do a greyscale/bw K&N or just remove the color from the logo I like that!
> ...



Thanks for the kind words


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Iroczilla, it's Perfect! ccasion14:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the sig Iroc!

When you have time, can you do the blacked out bow tie for me? And if anyway to add the "long" led fogs.
No rush though since I forgot and I'm sure you have several request to finish.



Also I'd like to add that if you do not have a photobucket or the like, you can upload your signature from your computer to the your profile. Just scroll down when editing signature and click on the "choose file" for uploading. Then click on the red "insert signature picture".
Let me know if anyone has a hard time figuring out.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Thanks for the sig Iroc!
> 
> When you have time, can you do the blacked out bow tie for me? And if anyway to add the "long" led fogs.
> No rush though since I forgot and I'm sure you have several request to finish.
> ...


Yea I'll get too it asap. Adding the lights won't be a problem at all.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

BUMP. I have time anyone else wanting one?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> BUMP. I have time anyone else wanting one?


You can add strips right can you do an offset to the drivers side pretty much were the driver side washer nozzle would be lol.

Red as color please lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> You can add strips right can you do an offset to the drivers side pretty much were the driver side washer nozzle would be lol.
> 
> Red as color please lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cruze Color, Model, and Year: Blue Granite Metallic, LT RS, 2012
Forum Name: tmath11
Version: 1.4T
Special Requests : Black bowtie.

Thanks!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cruze Color, Model, and Year: Black, LS, 2011 
Forum Name: Cruzeator
Version: In Memory of 
Special Requests (I'll try my best): Put X's on the headlights (like those cartoons when they die) and a snorkel from the side. (I hydrolocked it a year ago, and because of that it died electrically recently).

Yeah i know but at heart, i will always be a Cruze enthusiast.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Iroc is there anyway you can add RS to the 1.4 and BNR sticker next to the K&N. If you could it would be awesome and I will leave you alone. no rush take care of the people who dont have one yet and have asked. thanks again sir


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

tmath11 said:


> Cruze Color, Model, and Year: Blue Granite Metallic, LT RS, 2012
> Forum Name: tmath11
> Version: 1.4T
> Special Requests : Black bowtie.
> ...


This work? The right color? lol



iKermit said:


> Cruze Color, Model, and Year: Black, LS, 2011
> Forum Name: Cruzeator
> Version: In Memory of
> Special Requests (I'll try my best): Put X's on the headlights (like those cartoons when they die) and a snorkel from the side. (I hydrolocked it a year ago, and because of that it died electrically recently).
> ...


KERM! Yes in memory, although those Bimmers are so sick.
This work?



Jvegas04 said:


> Iroc is there anyway you can add RS to the 1.4 and BNR sticker next to the K&N. If you could it would be awesome and I will leave you alone. no rush take care of the people who dont have one yet and have asked. thanks again sir


Not a problem!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

PERFECT!










Thanks IROC you...ROCK!

Sea wat i did der?


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cruze Color, Model, and Year: Imperial Blue, 1.8LS, 2011
Forum Name: jrrsmith18
Version: LS
Special Requests : white bowtie.

thanks


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

looks good to me! thanks!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I can see it tmath...


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Whoops!


----------



## Ccantrell56 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cool!

*Color: Silver, ECO 6M, 2012
Forum Name: CCantrell56
Engine: 1.4T
*


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

This work for you guys?


jrrsmith18 said:


> Cruze Color, Model, and Year: Imperial Blue, 1.8LS, 2011
> Forum Name: jrrsmith18
> Version: LS
> Special Requests : white bowtie.
> ...





Ccantrell56 said:


> Cool!
> 
> *Color: Silver, ECO 6M, 2012
> Forum Name: CCantrell56
> ...


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks again Iroc looks amazing


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

looks great, thanks!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Bump for new members or new eyes


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013 BGM ECO 6MT
Forum Name: Merc6
Version ECO WAFFLE
Black with black bowtie on white background


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Color: Crystal Red Tint Coat, 2012 LT RS
Forum name: SkullCruzeRS
Version: 1.4T RS
Special Request: Dark red with black background


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

If you're still doing these I'd like one. 

Forum name: Roccityroller
Car: 2013 LT RS - Black Granite
Version: 1.4T 

Black bg with dark grey lettering if u can :-D


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> 2013 BGM ECO 6MT
> Forum Name: Merc6
> Version ECO WAFFLE
> Black with black bowtie on white background






SkullCruzeRS said:


> Color: Crystal Red Tint Coat, 2012 LT RS
> Forum name: SkullCruzeRS
> Version: 1.4T RS
> Special Request: Dark red with black background






Roccityroller said:


> If you're still doing these I'd like one.
> 
> Forum name: Roccityroller
> Car: 2013 LT RS - Black Granite
> ...


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Sweet! dig it. thanks man.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


>


Can you change the "c" to a "k" in skullcruzers and possibly keeping the black in the car but changing the background to white. That would be awesome thanks.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Can you change the "c" to a "k" in skullcruzers and possibly keeping the black in the car but changing the background to white. That would be awesome thanks.


MY BAD! lol typo sorry.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Now that's perfect.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


>


Thanks, was there a way to have the windows grille and fog deletes dark grey? If not then all dark grey. Also can ECO be green?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Thanks, was there a way to have the windows grille and fog deletes dark grey? If not then all dark grey. Also can ECO be green?



This alright?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I love mine this rocks!!!!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I love mine this rocks!!!!!!! Keep up the good work!


Awesome, I'm glad these caught on! Thank you!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> This alright?


Yes, Thanks again.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Excellent job with these IROCZILLA :rock:


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Excellent job with these IROCZILLA :rock:


Thanks dude!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks again for the last edit.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


>


Some of these you are uploading are great and making me want an edit if possible. ...

Can you change the font style to the 1.4T style?
I'd like to have "1.4T RS" as opposed to the first request, with the RS in red.
Also would like to see and small K&N logo and a Trifecta logo on the top.
TMLFERGUSON still on the bottom. :thumbup:

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Siii via AutoGuide App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Cruze Color: Autumn Metallic 
Model and Year: 2012 Eco
Forum Name: Patman
Version: 1.4T


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

tmlferguson said:


> Some of these you are uploading are great and making me want an edit if possible. ...
> 
> Can you change the font style to the 1.4T style?
> I'd like to have "1.4T RS" as opposed to the first request, with the RS in red.
> ...






Patman said:


> Cruze Color: Autumn Metallic
> Model and Year: 2012 Eco
> Forum Name: Patman
> Version: 1.4T


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


>


That is sweet man.
Thanks!


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Siii via AutoGuide App


----------



## stevejr47 (Jul 11, 2013)

2012 Blue Topaz 2LT/RS
Forum Name: stevejr47
Version: 1.4T RS
Special Requests:RS in Red


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

2012 Crystal Red Tincoat LTZ RS
Forum Name: Sonic
Version: LTZ RS
Special Requests:
-Use the Color Combo of Skullsruzers (Dark Red with white background, but car windows,grill,etc is blacked out)
- LTZ lettering White RS in Black
-Separate the emblem and keep it same dark red (see iKermits)
- Add Audistyle Projector headlight line (see Jnoobs)


----------



## DrVino (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks! What talent!

2011 Ice Blue Metallic 
Forum Name: DrVino
Version: 1.4T RS
Special Requests:RS in Red 
​


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

stevejr47 said:


> 2012 Blue Topaz 2LT/RS
> Forum Name: stevejr47
> Version: 1.4T RS
> Special Requests:RS in Red





Sonic said:


> 2012 Crystal Red Tincoat LTZ RS
> Forum Name: Sonic
> Version: LTZ RS
> Special Requests:
> ...





DrVino said:


> Thanks! What talent!
> 
> 2011 Ice Blue Metallic
> Forum Name: DrVino
> ...


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Cruze Color: Moroccan blue, Model: 2.0 S VCDi, and Year: 2010
Forum Name: Devilz
Special Requests: Dirty Diesel


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Devilz said:


> Cruze Color: Moroccan blue, Model: 2.0 S VCDi, and Year: 2010
> Forum Name: Devilz
> Special Requests: Dirty Diesel


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Gold mist
Forum Name chaser x
2012 LS 1.8


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Gold mist
> Forum Name chaser x
> 2012 LS 1.8


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


>


Looks Great! - two minor tweaks if you don't mind  - Even though my emblem on my car is red - the black logo I think would look better now seeing it - could you change it to black? And in the same red banner above the LTZ RS in small font could you put Chevrolet Cruze (in white) using the same font as my forum name? Then I think it will be PERFECT! Quick Turn around!!!! 






Also a side request fully optional - I would love to use this on my other large forum I daily (GMINSIDENEWS.com) - Once you make the corrections above - could you then use the same image but change my forum name to my name there: SonicAerio? Also add www.Cruzetalk.com in small font under the LTZ RS (in white) in the same banner? Maybe shrink the LTZ RS a little so it says Chevrolet Cruze in white then the LTZ RS underneath with a 22-30 font space then www.cruzetalk.com near the very bottom in white.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sonic said:


> Looks Great! - two minor tweaks if you don't mind  - Even though my emblem on my car is red - the black logo I think would look better now seeing it - could you change it to black? And in the same red banner above the LTZ RS in small font could you put Chevrolet Cruze (in white) using the same font as my forum name? Then I think it will be PERFECT! Quick Turn around!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a problem.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Not a problem.


Wrong Forum name


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sonic said:


> Wrong Forum name



My apologies!


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Victory Red, LTZ RS, 2012
Forum Name:Andresv374
1.4RS/LTZ


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Andresv374 said:


> Victory Red, LTZ RS, 2012
> Forum Name:Andresv374
> 1.4RS/LTZ


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you so much! Looks great!


----------



## Mr. Methanol (May 21, 2013)

Iroczilla,

Can you send me a Cruze Car Signature? I have a 2012 ECO with the 1.4 turbo. It is Blue-Grey metallic. I am called "Mr. Methanol". I like the version with the 1.4T. Thanks!

Mr. Methanol


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr. Methanol said:


> Iroczilla,
> 
> Can you send me a Cruze Car Signature? I have a 2012 ECO with the 1.4 turbo. It is Blue-Grey metallic. I am called "Mr. Methanol". I like the version with the 1.4T. Thanks!
> 
> Mr. Methanol


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I need one for when I have time to post again!

You can make it the blank color like your original post if ya want.

Cruze Color, Model, and Year: Autumn Metallic, ECO, 2012 (w/ Fog Lights)
Forum Name: AkotaHsky
Version: Could I get "1.4T ECO"?

Thx for the hardwork!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> I need one for when I have time to post again!
> 
> You can make it the blank color like your original post if ya want.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome!


----------



## altonb93 (Apr 24, 2013)

Color: gold
2012 cruze ls
forum name: altonb93
request: black bowtie


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

altonb93 said:


> Color: gold
> 2012 cruze ls
> forum name: altonb93
> request: black bowtie


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Color: Silver Ice
2013 ECO Auto
forum name: 99_XC600 - But can you put "Silver Slushie" since it's a Silver Slush Box...lol
request: red bowtie


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> Color: Silver Ice
> 2013 ECO Auto
> forum name: 99_XC600 - But can you put "Silver Slushie" since it's a Silver Slush Box...lol
> request: red bowtie


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great - Could you put Silver Slushie were the username is and put 1.4T ECO in the other field? Just drop the username all together.


IROCZILLA said:


>


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> Looks great - Could you put Silver Slushie were the username is and put 1.4T ECO in the other field? Just drop the username all together.



No problem.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Perfect - Looks great

Thanks Again - Great Job.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

This is very nice of you!

Cruze: Taupe Grey Metallic, eco, 2011
Forum Name: Dragonsys
Version: ECO M6
White Background, please


----------



## Dblank20 (Jul 28, 2013)

Color: taupe gray
2011 cruze lt
Name: the beast
Request: green bowtie please

thanks so much


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Color: summit white
2012 LTZ RS
label: LTZ RS (RS in red please)
forum name: keep as Czaja25
special requets: black bowtie, can you make the headlights look like yours? and fogs on?

Sorry to be a pain but these look so fricken cool

thanks in advance


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Haven't forgot about you guys! Just been a bit busy. You'll all have your sigs Wednesday night


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Haven't forgot about you guys! Just been a bit busy. You'll all have your sigs Wednesday night


No problem 
Thanks for doing this


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Haven't forgot about you guys! Just been a bit busy. You'll all have your sigs Wednesday night


not a problem! I'm super stoked for mine!
Thanks!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

As promised, and sorry for the short delay.


Dragonsys said:


> This is very nice of you!
> 
> Cruze: Taupe Grey Metallic, eco, 2011
> Forum Name: Dragonsys
> ...






Dblank20 said:


> Color: taupe gray
> 2011 cruze lt
> Name: the beast
> Request: green bowtie please
> ...





Czaja25 said:


> Color: summit white
> 2012 LTZ RS
> label: LTZ RS (RS in red please)
> forum name: keep as Czaja25
> ...


If you'd like the fogs another color or anything change please let me know. Glad you like these.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## Dblank20 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks awesome thanks again


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Atlantis blue metallic
1.8 LS
NAME: Rauen
black bowties and windows/background please! 
Will this work transporting with my iPhone?
thank you sir


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Atlantis blue metallic
> 1.8 LS
> NAME: Rauen
> black bowties and windows/background please!
> ...


Not sure about the transporting with the phone, but here ya go! The black BG was too dark against the blue so I made it transparent.


----------



## Ramman (Aug 11, 2013)

Cruze Color: Crystal Red Metallic 
Model and Year: 2012 LTZ RS
Forum Name: Ramman
Version LTZ RS
Special Requests: Can I get the RS in red, fog lamps on, and yellow bow tie

Thanks


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks iroc it looks great! If anyone is wondering, my iPhone let me do this easily I just clocked and held on the picture an it popped up with the option of saving the picture to my camera roll!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Thanks iroc it looks great! If anyone is wondering, my iPhone let me do this easily I just clocked and held on the picture an it popped up with the option of saving the picture to my camera roll!


Awesome that's good to know! Glad you like it.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

White background
Black
2013LT
1.4T ECO

Not sure if your still doing this but I love it. Thanks a bunch


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

2013LT said:


> White background
> Black
> 2013LT
> 1.4T ECO
> ...


Still doing it! 
Here ya go!


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Cruze Color: Red
Model and Year: LT 2012
Forum Name: Southpaw1456
Version 1.4T
Special Requests: Black Bowties and Black rims


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Color: Black w/metallic flakes
Model and Year: 2013 cruze ls (manual)
Forum Name: Octane Cruze

Thank you for your time.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Cruze Color: Summit White 
Model and Year: LS 2012 
Forum Name: DylanModz
Version: 1.8LS


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Black Background please 
2014 2LT Rainforest Green
Tracepk
1.4T

Thank you very much for doing this these are awesome.


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Cruze Color: Silver
Model and Year: 2013 LTZ
Forum Name: CanaryGT
Version 1.4T
Special Requests: Silver Bowties, HID Blue Fogs and Headlights


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

So sorry for the long delay!


CanaryGT said:


> Cruze Color: SilverModel and Year: 2013 LTZForum Name: CanaryGTVersion 1.4TSpecial Requests: Silver Bowties, HID Blue Fogs and Headlights





tracepk said:


> Black Background please 2014 2LT Rainforest GreenTracepk1.4TThank you very much for doing this these are awesome.





DylanModz said:


> Cruze Color: Summit White Model and Year: LS 2012 Forum Name: DylanModzVersion: 1.8LS





Octane Cruze said:


> Color: Black w/metallic flakesModel and Year: 2013 cruze ls (manual)Forum Name: Octane Cruze Thank you for your time.Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


http://s253.photobucket.com/user/WhiplashXXIII/media/octane_zpsa0ad6e86.png.html


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Yay! Thanks buddy!


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Southpaw1456 said:


> Cruze Color: Red
> Model and Year: LT 2012
> Forum Name: Southpaw1456
> Version 1.4T
> Special Requests: Black Bowties and Black rims


I guess im not good enough for a Sig


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Victory Red, LT 1.4t RS, 2012
Forum Name: ZMVallo
Version: CRUZE (Special Request: C-R- UE (looks like a U with a colon above it)-Z-backwards E

Special Request: bronze rims, carbon fiber bowties. roof rack?

Thanks what my EuroPlate reads, I was wondering if you could make that happen. thanks! 

Sent from the one and only Galaxy S3-SS.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Southpaw1456 said:


> I guess im not good enough for a Sig


So sorry, must have overlooked!



ZMVallo said:


> Victory Red, LT 1.4t RS, 2012
> Forum Name: ZMVallo
> Version: CRUZE (Special Request: C-R- UE (looks like a U with a colon above it)-Z-backwards E
> 
> ...


Is this what you meant?


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks alot buddy!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Southpaw1456 said:


> Thanks alot buddy!


No problem sorry for the overlook.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> So sorry, must have overlooked!
> 
> 
> Is this what you meant?


PERFECT. Thank you sir. 

Sent from the one and only Galaxy S3-SS.


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

Cyber gray with black background
1.4T
Ranger_Giltrow

special request: I like the faded headlights you have on your sig. Could I get those along with the fading on the fog light area. Kind of gives it that LED look which my car has in both areas. Thank ahead of time!!


----------



## Ramman (Aug 11, 2013)

Cruze Color: Crystal Red Metallic 
Model and Year: 2012 LTZ RS
Forum Name: Ramman
Version LTZ RS
Special Requests: Can I get the RS in red, fog lamps on, and yellow bow tie


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Cruze Color: Autumn Metallic 
Model and Year: 2012 1.4T ECO
Forum Name: airbornedave 
Version: Engine 1.4T ECO

Special Requests: Full white background, with 1.4T in white text on the black stripe & w/ECO in green. Black bowtie.


Thank you


----------



## Indiland3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi I would really like one of these:

White background
Color: Black Granite Metallic, Ls 2011
Forum Name: Indiland3
Version: Boopie
Special Request: Black or carbon fiber bowtie


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

These will be up shortly everyone!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry for the delay guys.


Ranger_Giltrow said:


> Cyber gray with black background
> 1.4T
> Ranger_Giltrow
> 
> special request: I like the faded headlights you have on your sig. Could I get those along with the fading on the fog light area. Kind of gives it that LED look which my car has in both areas. Thank ahead of time!!


I went off what your profile picture shows if that's ok.


Ramman said:


> Cruze Color: Crystal Red Metallic
> Model and Year: 2012 LTZ RS
> Forum Name: Ramman
> Version LTZ RS
> Special Requests: Can I get the RS in red, fog lamps on, and yellow bow tie





airbornedave said:


> Cruze Color: Autumn Metallic
> Model and Year: 2012 1.4T ECO
> Forum Name: airbornedave
> Version: Engine 1.4T ECO
> ...





Indiland3 said:


> Hi I would really like one of these:
> 
> White background
> Color: Black Granite Metallic, Ls 2011
> ...


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Sorry for the delay guys.


Perfect! Thank you


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I want in:

Cruze Color: Autumn Metallic 
Model and Year: 2012 1.4T ECO
Forum Name: Patman
Version: Engine 1.4T ECO 6M

White background yellow bowtie with ECO in Purple.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Patman said:


> I want in:
> 
> Cruze Color: Autumn Metallic
> Model and Year: 2012 1.4T ECO
> ...


You're in! lol


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Great work on these sigs! I really appreciate mine


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> Great work on these sigs! I really appreciate mine


No problem, and thank you very much. I never thought they'd take off as they did.


----------



## BowtieRS (Jul 23, 2013)

Forum Name:BowtieRS
Version: Black Granite 1.4RS


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

These things are cool! Definitely would love to have one:

Color: Blue Topaz Metallic
Model: ECO
Year: 2012
Forum Name: BlueTopazECO12
Version: 1.4T
Special Request: Black Bowtie, yellow fog lights


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Color: Champagne Silver Metallic
Model: LS
Year: 2013
Forum Name: 88cam
Version: Sandy
Special Request: Black Bowtie, Strip style fogs, (if possible), if you could "slam" it would be awesome!

Thanks doo!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

color: summit white 
Year and model: 2013 ltz RS
Name: nike12000
1.4t

Thank you!!


----------



## EcoDriver622 (Oct 13, 2013)

Specs: 2012 Chevy Cruze ECO color: Black Granite
White Background 
Forum name: EcoDriver622
Version: 1.4T 
Special request: Can it say 1.4T ECO


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello,

Requesting a sig if these are still being completed!

Cruze Color: Dark Gray
Model and Year: LT/RS 2011 
Forum Name: Roamaver
Version: 1.4T RS
Special Requests: Gold bowtie please

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Silver Ice Metallic (Switchblade Silver), Eco, 2013
Forum Name: JCarlson
Version (1.4T)
Special Requests (ECO 6MT):


Thanks!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope he hasn't forgotten I haven't seen him on in a while.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Indiland3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you got the car sig iroczilla. Just signed back in after awhile and noticed it. I like it.


----------



## Tbrew14 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cruze Color: Black Granite Metallic
Model and Year: 2014 Eco
Forum Name: Tbrew14
Version: 1.4T


----------



## tksallday (Apr 7, 2013)

Cruze Color: Summit White
Model and Year: 2012 lt2
Forum Name: tksallday
Version: 1.4T
Special Requests: Black Bowie, yellow fogs

Thank you! These things are cool.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

So sorry for the delay everyone. Been beyond busy these past couple months. If there is anything wrong please let me know, I'll get to it ASAP.




BowtieRS said:


> Forum Name:BowtieRS
> Version: Black Granite 1.4RS





BlueTopazECO12 said:


> These things are cool! Definitely would love to have one:
> 
> Color: Blue Topaz Metallic
> Model: ECO
> ...





88cam said:


> Color: Champagne Silver Metallic
> Model: LS
> Year: 2013
> Forum Name: 88cam
> ...





nike12000 said:


> color: summit white
> Year and model: 2013 ltz RS
> Name: nike12000
> 1.4t
> ...





EcoDriver622 said:


> Specs: 2012 Chevy Cruze ECO color: Black Granite
> White Background
> Forum name: EcoDriver622
> Version: 1.4T
> Special request: Can it say 1.4T ECO





roamaver said:


> Hello,
> 
> Requesting a sig if these are still being completed!
> 
> ...





JCarlson said:


> Silver Ice Metallic (Switchblade Silver), Eco, 2013
> Forum Name: JCarlson
> Version (1.4T)
> Special Requests (ECO 6MT):
> ...





Tbrew14 said:


> Cruze Color: Black Granite Metallic
> Model and Year: 2014 Eco
> Forum Name: Tbrew14
> Version: 1.4T





tksallday said:


> Cruze Color: Summit White
> Model and Year: 2012 lt2
> Forum Name: tksallday
> Version: 1.4T
> ...


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Thank you soo much


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks IROCZILLA! Btw I like your 3rd gen. I too own a red iroc


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

could you please add rs to mine i might have forgot to put that in there sorry and thank you


----------



## tksallday (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank You. Looks Good!


----------



## TURBO_GM (Dec 3, 2013)

Summit White, Eco with 6 speed Manual, 2012
Forum Name: TURBO GM
1.4T*
Special Requests: outlined grill with white bowtie and blue tinted headlights like your would be perfect!


Thanks


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Specs: Imperial blue metallic, 1.8lt 2012.
Forum name: Shaunvito87
Version: 1.8l
Special request: anyway to make mesh wheels???? And can the car and bowtie color match Imperial blue? also for the back ground you make what ever you like


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Colour : Beige 
Model,Year :Cruze LS 2012
Version : 1.8 automatic
Forum name : SCruze


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh boy. I'd really appreciate this. Thank, buddy.

-Red Hot 2014 ECO 1.4T
-KOBALT
-_*Not*_ a fan of the ECO branding
-Prefer a Black bowtie. Maybe Some sort of HID looking blue/white headlights?

-Use your best judgement. I got a few pics in my Album. I love the bright red of my car, but i love dark windows/emblems/black wheels that accent it(when I get them).

Anything is fine. Appreciate you taking the time to do this for all of us. Thanks!


----------



## danip (Dec 23, 2013)

Cruze Color, Model, and Year (If you have an LT or LTZ specify if you have an RS package):black 2011 LS with fog lights
Forum NameaniP
Version (CRUZE, FIND NEW ROADS, Engine 1.8LS/1.4T/1.4RS/LTZ):CRUZE, FIND NEW ROADS
Special Requests (I'll try my best):black bowtie white background wite lettering
tnx very much


----------



## CRobison (Jul 5, 2013)

Forum Name: CRobison 
Color: Black Granite 
Year: 2013 
ECO 1.4T 
Black Badge

Thanks Very Much!


----------



## CRobison (Jul 5, 2013)

Color: Black Granite
Model: ECO 
Forum Name: CRobison
1.4T
White lettering and background, black bowtie


----------



## CRobison (Jul 5, 2013)

Color: Black Granite
Model: ECO 
Forum Name: CRobison
1.4T
White lettering and background, black bowtie

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry for the delay guys, it's been crazy hectic with the holidays. If I missed anything at all, or missed something, or you need something changed, please don't hesitate to ask! You are all very welcome, glad you like them.

If you guys have some time, please check out the COTY and give me a vote! MOTY is also up too! Check em both out! Thanks guys.
Link >>> COTY
Link >>> MOTY



SCruze said:


> Colour : Beige
> Model,Year :Cruze LS 2012
> Version : 1.8 automatic
> Forum name : SCruze





shaunvito87 said:


> Specs: Imperial blue metallic, 1.8lt 2012.
> Forum name: Shaunvito87
> Version: 1.8l
> Special request: anyway to make mesh wheels???? And can the car and bowtie color match Imperial blue? also for the back ground you make what ever you like





TURBO_GM said:


> Summit White, Eco with 6 speed Manual, 2012
> Forum Name: TURBO GM
> 1.4T*
> Special Requests: outlined grill with white bowtie and blue tinted headlights like your would be perfect!
> ...





danip said:


> Cruze Color, Model, and Year (If you have an LT or LTZ specify if you have an RS package):black 2011 LS with fog lights
> Forum NameaniP
> Version (CRUZE, FIND NEW ROADS, Engine 1.8LS/1.4T/1.4RS/LTZ):CRUZE, FIND NEW ROADS
> Special Requests (I'll try my best):black bowtie white background wite lettering
> tnx very much





KOBALT said:


> Oh boy. I'd really appreciate this. Thank, buddy.
> 
> -Red Hot 2014 ECO 1.4T
> -KOBALT
> ...





CRobison said:


> Color: Black Granite
> Model: ECO
> Forum Name: CRobison
> 1.4T
> ...


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> could you please add rs to mine i might have forgot to put that in there sorry and thank you


Not a problem


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Not a problem




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App

Sweet thank you


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks man looks grate


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Color: Tungsten Metallic
Model: 2.0TD
Forum Name: PanJet
Version: 2.0TD
Special Requests: Black background, "2.0TD" in a sort of darkish blue but still good contrast with black ribbon, faded blue headlights, and gold bowtie


These are awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

wHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA THANKS!!!!!!!!!! BUDDY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im in on this as well. 

Cruze color: Space Blue Metallic/Ice Blue Metallic
Model and year: Eco 2012
Version:1.4
Forumm Name: chevycruze2012
Special Requests: Use my actual name "Matthew" instead of my forum name,(ECO 6MT), white background, and black bowtie please and thank you.
That is all


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Color: Champagne Silver Metallic
Model: ECO
Year: 2013
Forum Name: Cali
Version: 1.4T ECO
Special Request: black standard grill body color bowtie, Strip style fogs, "slamed" please!

design similar to 88cam's please!
Thanks


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in too.

Cruze color: space blue metallic
Model and year: Eco 2012
Version: 1.4 Turbo (special request)
Forum name: Matthew as my name 
Special requests: black bowtie, white background, ECO 6MT, and 1.4 Turbo.

Thanks in advance

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Any problems or changes please let me know! Thanks guys ")

PS - Check out the COTY and help me out! 



chevycruze2012 said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> Cruze color: space blue metallic
> Model and year: Eco 2012
> ...





jjducky said:


> Color: Champagne Silver Metallic
> Model: ECO
> Year: 2013
> Forum Name: Cali
> ...





PanJet said:


> Color: Tungsten Metallic
> Model: 2.0TD
> Forum Name: PanJet
> Version: 2.0TD
> ...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd like to get in on this: 

Color: Rainforest Green Metallic (Dark)
Model: 2014 2.0TD
Forum Name: revjpeterson
Version: 2.0TD
Special Requests: Gold Bowtie and Foglights, faded blue headlights (like PanJet's above), 

Thanks!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> I'd like to get in on this:
> 
> Color: Rainforest Green Metallic (Dark)
> Model: 2014 2.0TD
> ...


First off, I'm so jealous you have a green Cruze, wasn't out when I was buying  lol


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you again for the edit/update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> First off, I'm so jealous you have a green Cruze, wasn't out when I was buying  lol


Looks great! Thanks!

I wanted the green from the beginning, but the wife wanted Atlantis Blue. We were going to order one in her color, but then I found this one on the lot a couple hours away and brought it home.


----------



## avidscorpion31 (Sep 12, 2013)

Color: Summit White
Version: LTZ/RS
Forum name: Avidscorpion31
Model: 13 1.4

Thanks!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you so much! These are awesome!

Sorry to be picky, but could you change the "2.0" part of mine to white color but leave the "TD" blue? I really appreciate it.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Black Granite Metallic, 1LT, 2013
Forum Name: Aus348
Version (1.4T)
Special Requests: Blacked out (as much as possible)


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Aus348 said:


> Black Granite Metallic, 1LT, 2013
> Forum Name: Aus348
> Version (1.4T)
> Special Requests: Blacked out (as much as possible)





PanJet said:


> Thank you so much! These are awesome!
> 
> Sorry to be picky, but could you change the "2.0" part of mine to white color but leave the "TD" blue? I really appreciate it.





avidscorpion31 said:


> Color: Summit White
> Version: LTZ/RS
> Forum name: Avidscorpion31
> Model: 13 1.4
> ...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Logan...stupid question i have. Is there any way in **** you could add a hood deflector on mine? I know that might be extreme lol. And also possibly chrome out the wheels to give it that eco look? I know these are a bit of a stretch...but id like to get it as close to my car as possible lol. Thanks dude


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks, Logan!


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

very nice!!! thank you so much!!!


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

These are very cool. Thanks in advance.

yr/model : 2011 Cruze LT1
color: Grey Taupe Metallic.
name: arodenhiser

sitting on 18" sparco assetto gara in silver 











Thanks again

Adam


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


>


I stole your car from your fig and made mine blue lol


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I just went through all 20+ pages and found two to splice together. I am happy with that. Please cancel my order  

Thanks Adam


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

thanks for making mine man looks super sick


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

shaunvito87 said:


> thanks for making mine man looks super sick


Glad you like it, did you get the version with the black window trim?


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

No by its no big deal man this looks grate love it and all I need to do is get my vertini wheels and do the fogs and it will look the Same lol thanks

We should all have a car mee tin the next few weeks on a saturday @danielp23 is trying to set something up


----------



## suds (Jan 6, 2014)

New Cruze Owner :clap:

2013 Cruze LT RS 1.4 MT
Black Granite Metallic
Forum Name: Suds

Thank You


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

suds, 

Congratulations on the new purchase and welcome! 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

Background:white
Car Color: Black Granite
Name: Shifty
2013 LS 6MT

lowered w. Black bow tie


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

suds said:


> New Cruze Owner :clap:
> 
> 2013 Cruze LT RS 1.4 MT
> Black Granite Metallic
> ...





Shifty said:


> Background:white
> Car Color: Granite
> Name: Shifty
> 2013 LS 6MT
> ...


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Another newbie to the forum. I think it's really cool you are doing this for everyone. Thanks in advance!

Cruze Color, Model, and Year: 2014 Blue Ray Metallic LTZ RS
Forum Name: pL2014
Version: 1.4T LTZ/RS (Maybe that won't all fit.... surprise me if not)


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

pL2014 said:


> Another newbie to the forum. I think it's really cool you are doing this for everyone. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cruze Color, Model, and Year: 2014 Blue Ray Metallic LTZ RS
> Forum Name: pL2014
> Version: 1.4T LTZ/RS (Maybe that won't all fit.... surprise me if not)



Let me know if you need anything changed!


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Color: 2012 LT Black Granite
Forum Name: izzone2000
Version: 1.4T RS
Special: Could I get a black bow tie, roof rack, and yellow fog lights, and have the windows/headlights/grill/wheels greyed out?

Thank you in advance. These all look great.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

izzone2000 said:


> Color: 2012 LT Black Granite
> Forum Name: izzone2000
> Version: 1.4T RS
> Special: Could I get a black bow tie, roof rack, and yellow fog lights, and have the windows/headlights/grill/wheels greyed out?
> ...


Let me know if anything needs changing, thanks!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Finally decided to get a Sig haha and thanks in advance Logan!

Color: 2011 LT Silver Metallic
Forum Name: Danielp23
Version: 1.4T 
Special: Black bowtie, Fogs, black roof


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Here ya go dude!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Logan you just forgot to add my username and thanks for the blue foglights haha


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> Thanks Logan you just forgot to add my username and thanks for the blue foglights haha


My apologies Daniel! Here ya go!


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

Color: 2014 crystal red tintcoat turbo diesel
Username: minihorse927
version: 2.0 turbo diesel
Requests: black out bowtie

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

Hi, I have a 2012 victory red RS package! Have pink bowties regular fogs! 1.4T RS 6 AT I have tinted lights and if it could say Amber and also my license plate is NY 8DALEJR1! Thank you so very much!!!!! Also have tinted windows!!! It is a LT as well!!! And I have rain guards too!!!!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

AmbersCruze8822 said:


> Hi, I have a 2012 victory red RS package! Have pink bowties regular fogs! 1.4T RS 6 AT I have tinted lights and if it could say Amber and also my license plate is NY 8DALEJR1! Thank you so very much!!!!! Also have tinted windows!!! It is a LT as well!!! And I have rain guards too!!!!






minihorse927 said:


> Color: 2014 crystal red tintcoat turbo diesel
> Username: minihorse927
> version: 2.0 turbo diesel
> Requests: black out bowtie
> ...



If anything needs changing let me know


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks again so much I love it!!!!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

AmbersCruze8822 said:


> Thanks again so much I love it!!!!


You're very welcome


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, with my new car, must update the new colour. Am I able to have one done in Rainforest Green? Also, if there was some magical way of getting this decal in the shot I would be forever grateful. Thanks in advance eh


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks a ton

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

May I request the same layout as 2013LT, except with a Blue Ray Metallic (#14283C) colored Cruze body instead of black? Much appreciated!


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

Silver, LT, 2012
Turbo Ed
1.4T
Black Bowtie
Can you have it say "Boosted 1.4" otherwise 1.4T will do, and maybe, but not neccesary, a black background


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

* 2014 LT1 Silver
2014LT1
Version: 1.4T
Special Requests: Black Background

Thanks!!*


----------



## JDBigtime (Feb 18, 2014)

2011 LTZ RS WHITE
1.8T
Black bowtie
Thanks man.


----------



## JDBigtime (Feb 18, 2014)

*Fourm name - JDBigtime


----------



## JankoCruze (Mar 27, 2012)

*White, Eco, 2011
Forum Name: JankoCruze
1.4T "STARR"
Special Requests: Black bowtie, black rims**, tinted windows**, grey background*


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Logan,

I was playing with my sig picture that I made from two of your's. I wanted to see if I can use this one with your okay. I don't want it to seem that I am ripping you off. I know this is your's, I have just remixed it a little to my liking. Please me know what you think.



Adam


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

*Cruze Color, Model, and Year: Rainforest Green, LTZ RS, 2014
Forum Name: FlintCruze
Version: CRUZE, LTZ RS
Special Requests: I like your example LTZ RS with RS in red, car in green maybe. Or some other creative flair/examples you have.*


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Cruze Color, Model, and Year: Champaign Silver, Cruze 2LT RS package, 2013
Forum Name: dan200615
Version: (1.4RS)
Special Requests: Thule Roof Rack, Black Chevy Emblem, Tinted windows


Thank you!!! I've seen these on lots of people's signatures and wondered how/where they got them to look like their cars!
*


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

autumn metallic
2013 LS with fogs 
With black chevy emblem and tinted windows
bloberg19


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

2013 cyber gray metallic w/black windows
1.4T 
White background
nick993
Single projector retrofit style headlights if you can with an ice blue color and LED strips in the fogs 

Thanks!!


----------



## krystalized (Feb 8, 2014)

Summit white, 2lt RS, 2014
krystalized
2LT rs 6spd manual

White fogs, black bowtie, and soon to be lowered.


----------



## D1sn3y (Mar 1, 2014)

2014 Champagne Silver Metallic LTZ/RS
version LTZ/RS

Thanks in advance!


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

Black Background
Forest Green, 2014 LT RS
bennnzo
1.4t

appreciate your time man!


----------



## qarma (Sep 13, 2013)

White background
Crystal red 2011 1.6LS
qarma
thule roof rack

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

White background
1.8 LS
Gray with pink bowtie
Dippin'&Cruzin' at the bottom if possible

Thank you in advance


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Summit white. 
1.4T LTZ
Austin9991
Blacked out with blue fogs. 

Thanks man!


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Color: silver ice metallic
Year and model: 2012 eco
Ct name: cwetherford
Engine:1.4t
Specials: black carbon fiber bow ties, dark tint.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Also please make it say 1.4t ECO please


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Color: taupe grey 2011 LT 1.4t (Chevy Cruze on top of 1.4t lt)

Name: llullo1

special request: black bowtie,black rims,black windows, black background and black font, fog lights and headlights like (ranger_giltrow), slightly lower a bit, and racing stripes on hood. 
One last thing a hidden mickey head somewhere in the sig. Thanks in advance


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

*Cruze Color, Model, and Year: 2014 Cruze 1LT, Atlantis Blue Metallic
Forum Name: HarryMTorres
Version: I have a 1LT, but I have ECO wheels on it..not sure if you can do anything with that.
Special Requests: I trust your judgement.

Thanks.*


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Model: 2014 Cruze Diesel 2.0 Turbo
Color: Black Granite Metallic
Fogs: LED strip
Request: 2.0T , car color close to the metallic look and can I get the grill, headlights, etc white so its kinda reversed from what you have posted. Do what you think looks cool hahaha

Thanks for your time and effort to do this upon requests.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't think he's doing these anymore.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Can we take his design and create our own?


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Cruze Color: Red Hot
Model and Year: SRi-V MY14
Forum Name: Minsik
Version 1.6L Turbo Sri-V Holden Cruze
Special Requests: Holden Cruze 1.6L Turbo, 18" wheels, potenza RE050A tyres, Australian tuned watts link suspension, Mylink Satnav, all as standard.

Hope this is the correct way to request. Love to get the signature thingy. Thanks for the super human effort this must take. 


Minsik


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nick993 said:


> I don't think he's doing these anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You are welcome to photoshop mine if that's cool with the original creator. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Ozee95 (May 9, 2014)

New Here 

Color: Victory Red
Model and Year: LT RS 2014
Forum Name: Ozee95
Version: 1.4T
Special Request: Label say 1.4T RS please.

Thank You


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

This is really awesome that this is still going on. Thank you for all your hard work!! If it's not too much trouble:

Cruze Color: Black Granite Metallic
Model and Year: 2011 LS
Forum Name: aquadan88
Version: 1.8

Chevy Gold Bowties

Thanks again!!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think the artist iroczilla has updated this with a sig in months.

Unless there's a new designated artist or iroc comes back, might be time to close the thread.


----------



## azulhombre (Apr 18, 2014)

Dang. Just when I thought I could get one of these bad boys...


----------



## AZCruze (Nov 3, 2014)

Summit White 
2014 LT
1.4T 
AZCruze
White bowtie please 
fog Lights 
Lowered


----------



## AZCruze (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you..?


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

Car: LTZ RS 
Color:Blue
Name: TMBurke
Special Request: Black Bowtie, Halo headlights, and Blue Bandit for the name(not too worried about this part if you cant)
Thanks!!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Car: 2012 1.8 LS..
Color: Silver..
Name: Blu..
Requests: fogs with trim..
K&N and Magnaflow decals on top of pic..
* Plastidip ***** * decal on bottom of pic..
Blacked out bowtie with chrome trim around it but rest of grill blacked out..
Special requests: ((8k bluish white headlights, fogs, side markers, behind grill glow, bottom of front bumper glow)) its really 6k on the car, but the pic will look better with the bluish glow..


----------



## BW544 (Dec 7, 2014)

Car: 2014 1.4T LTZ RS 
Color: WHITE
Name: BW544
Special Request: Black Bowtie 
THANKS!!!!


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Car: 2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel
Color: Blue Ray Metallic
Name: Aphidman

Thank you very much! [If you ever come to Calgary, let me know and I will buy you lunch at the Calgary Tower!]


----------



## hardycruze (Dec 13, 2014)

Car: 2014 1.4T 2LT
Color: Black Granite Metallic 
Name: HardyCruze
Special Request: the whole car is blacked out. i realize you can't do that, so whatever you come up with!


----------



## alpineacapulco (Jan 8, 2014)

Car: 2012 1.4T 2LT
Color: Blue Topaz Metallic
Name:alpineacapulco
Version: 1.4T
Black bowtie


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

Car: 2011 1.4T ECO
Color: Silver
Name: pikeintheboat
Version: 1.4T ECO

Nothing special. Thanks!


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

*White Background
Black Granite, 2015 LS
McWilly14
1.4Turbo

Please*


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

WHITE BACKGROUND
2015 campaign silver metallic
pandrade61
2.0 turbo diesel
stock as of now
appreciate it thanks!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

These are no longer done by IROC, you are welcome to make your own as many members have done. Stop posting to this thread :th_dblthumb2:


----------

